# make your own opinion - and act by it



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´m very well aware of Wikipedia can and has there own agenda with this 
and it might bee that I carry wood to the fire when it comes to the political /religion posts on L J 
do to they mostly is about something going on in USA and is not somthing the rest of the world 
want to contribuate to 
but as I read this I think its something we all have to deside what we want to do with it 
you can call it in the free speach legacy´s name if you want I don´t mind what you call it as long as you 
will think a minut over what this is about and how will this have influence on you

as I read this its the same as they say I can´t buy a dvd/cd in USA and play it on a DVD player 
bought in europe becourse there is a region code on the dvd and on the player and they say its becourse
they want to protect against pirat copying …............. BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
but it gives me alot of trouble to be able to buy /play a woodworking DVD made in USA on my own 
dvdplayer even though I bought it legaly and have no intention of copying it 
with other words one more stopblock both for the free word and free fair trade between country´s

back to Wikipedia

for those that don´t like to click on links 
this here is a copy and paste from there site about what is going on .. the original is here

*Why is Wikipedia blacked-out?* 
Wikipedia is protesting against SOPA and PIPA by blacking out the English Wikipedia for 24 hours, beginning at midnight January 18, Eastern Time. Readers who come to English Wikipedia during the blackout will not be able to read the encyclopedia. Instead, you will see messages intended to raise awareness about SOPA and PIPA, encouraging you to share your views with your representatives, and with each other on social media.

*What are SOPA and PIPA? *
SOPA and PIPA represent two bills in the United States House of Representatives and the United States Senate respectively. SOPA is short for the "Stop Online Piracy Act," and PIPA is an acronym for the "Protect IP Act." ("IP" stands for "intellectual property.") In short, these bills are efforts to stop copyright infringement committed by foreign web sites, but, in our opinion, they do so in a way that actually infringes free expression while harming the Internet. Detailed information about these bills can be found in the Stop Online Piracy Act and PROTECT IP Act articles on Wikipedia, which are available during the blackout. GovTrack lets you follow both bills through the legislative process: SOPA on this page, and PIPA on this one. The Electronic Frontier Foundation, a non-profit organization dedicated to advocating for the public interest in the digital realm, has summarized why these bills are simply unacceptable in a world that values an open, secure, and free Internet.

*Why is the blackout happening?* 
Wikipedians have chosen to black out the English Wikipedia for the first time ever, because we are concerned that SOPA and PIPA will severely inhibit people's access to online information. This is not a problem that will solely affect people in the United States: it will affect everyone around the world. 
Why? SOPA and PIPA are badly drafted legislation that won't be effective at their stated goal (to stop copyright infringement), and will cause serious damage to the free and open Internet. They put the burden on website owners to police user-contributed material and call for the unnecessary blocking of entire sites. Small sites won't have sufficient resources to defend themselves. Big media companies may seek to cut off funding sources for their foreign competitors, even if copyright isn't being infringed. Foreign sites will be blacklisted, which means they won't show up in major search engines. And, SOPA and PIPA build a framework for future restrictions and suppression.

*Does this mean that Wikipedia itself is violating copyright laws, or hosting pirated content?*

No, not at all. Some supporters of SOPA and PIPA characterize everyone who opposes them as cavalier about copyright, but that is not accurate. Wikipedians are knowledgeable about copyright and vigilant in protecting against violations: Wikipedians spend thousands of hours every week reviewing and removing infringing content. We are careful about it because our mission is to share knowledge freely. To that end, all Wikipedians release their contributions under a free license, and all the material we offer is freely licensed. Free licenses are incompatible with copyright infringement, and so infringement is not tolerated.

*Isn't SOPA dead?* 
Wasn't the bill shelved, and didn't the White House declare that it won't sign anything that resembles the current bill? 
No, neither SOPA nor PIPA is dead. On January 17th, SOPA's sponsor said the bill will be discussed in early February. There are signs PIPA may be debated on the Senate floor next week. Moreover, SOPA and PIPA are just indicators of a much broader problem. In many jurisdictions around the world, we're seeing the development of legislation that prioritizes overly-broad copyright enforcement laws, laws promoted by power players, over the preservation of individual civil liberties.

*How could SOPA and PIPA hurt Wikipedia?* 
SOPA and PIPA are a threat to Wikipedia in many ways. For example, in its current form, SOPA would require Wikipedia to actively monitor every site we link to, to ensure it doesn't host infringing content. Any link to an infringing site could put us in jeopardy of being forced offline.

*I live in the United States. What's the best way for me to help?*

The most effective action you can take is to call your representatives and tell them you oppose SOPA and PIPA, and any similar legislation. Type your zipcode in the locator box to find your representatives' contact information. Text-based communication is okay, but phone calls have the most impact.

*I don't live in the United States. How can I help? *
Contact your local State Department, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, or similar branch of government. Tell them you oppose SOPA and PIPA, and any similar legislation. SOPA and PIPA will affect sites outside of the United States, and actions to sites inside the United States (like Wikipedia) will also affect non-American readers-like you. Calling your own government will also let them know you don't want them to create their own bad anti-Internet legislation.

*Is it still possible to access Wikipedia in any way? *
Yes. During the blackout, Wikipedia is accessible on mobile devices and smart phones. You can also view Wikipedia normally by disabling JavaScript in your browser, as explained on this Technical FAQ page. Our purpose here isn't to make it completely impossible for people to read Wikipedia, and it's okay for you to circumvent the blackout. We just want to make sure you see our message.

*I keep hearing that this is a fight between Hollywood and Silicon Valley. Is that true?*

No. Some people are characterizing it that way, probably in an effort to imply all the participants are motivated by commercial self-interest. But it's obviously not that simple. The proof of that is Wikipedia's involvement. Wikipedia has no financial self-interest at play here: we do not benefit from copyright infringement, nor are we trying to monetize traffic or sell ads. We are protesting to raise awareness about SOPA and PIPA solely because we think they will hurt the Internet, and your ability to access information online. We are doing this for you, because we're on your side.

*In carrying out this protest, is Wikipedia abandoning neutrality?*

We hope you continue to trust Wikipedia to be a neutral information source. We are staging this blackout because (as Wikimedia Foundation Trustee Kat Walsh said recently), although Wikipedia's articles are neutral, its existence is not. For over a decade, Wikipedians have spent millions of hours building the largest encyclopedia in human history. Wikipedia is a tremendously useful resource, and its existence depends upon a free, open and uncensored Internet. SOPA and PIPA (and other similar laws under discussion inside and outside the United States) will hurt you, because they will make it impossible for sites you enjoy, and benefit from, to continue to exist. That's why we're doing this.

I have a question that isn't answered here, or, I would like to send feedback to Wikipedia. 
You can reach Wikipedia editors at info-en(at)wikimedia(dot)org. If you need a response, please be patient: we may have trouble keeping up with the mail.

What can I read to get more information? 
Try these links: 
Wikipedia's articles on SOPA and PIPA 
Statement from Wikipedia editors announcing decision to black out 
Wikimedia Foundation press release 
Blog post from Wikimedia Foundation Executive Director Sue Gardner 
Electronic Frontier Foundation blog post on the problems with SOPA/PIPA 
As of 6AM PT, January 18, Google has more than 4,600 articles about the blackout. Here are a few: 
Why is Wikipedia staging a blackout and what is SOPA?, from the National Post 
Wikipedia joins blackout protest at US anti-piracy moves, from the British Broadcasting Corporation 
Wikipedia blackout over US anti-piracy bills and FEATURE: Websites blackout over 'SOPA censorship', from Al Jazeera 
Wikipedia, Craigslist, other sites go black in SOPA protest, from the Los Angeles Times 
Google Rallies Opposition to Murdoch-Backed Anti-Piracy Bill, from BusinessWeek 
SOPA protest: The Net strikes back, from Politico 
Wikipedia blackout a 'gimmick', MPAA boss claims, from the Guardian 
Wikipedia 24-hour blackout: a reader and Why we're taking Wikipedia down for a day, from the New Statesman 
Internet-wide protests against SOPA/PIPA are kicking up a storm, by the Hindustan Times 
SOPA, PIPA: What you need to know, from CBS News 
Protest on Web Uses Shutdown to Take On Two Piracy Bills, from the New York Times 
Protesting SOPA: how to make your voice heard, from Ars Technica 
Why We've Censored Wired.com, from Wired 
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Wikipedia:SOPAinitiative/Learnmore&oldid=471995984" 
Personal toolsLog in NamespacesProject page Talk VariantsViewsRead View source View history ActionsSearch NavigationMain page Contents Featured content Current events Random article Donate to Wikipedia InteractionHelp About Wikipedia Community portal Recent changes Contact Wikipedia ToolboxWhat links here Related changes Upload file Special pages Permanent link Print/exportCreate a bookDownload as PDFPrintable versionThis page was last modified on 18 January 2012 at 18:27.

Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. See Terms of use for details.
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.

execuse me if you think this is an interfering in your states policy … maybee but as I read it 
it concern all in the world

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe Obama is going to kill it. Or that is what a few people have tweeted. I am against it. Find the people that are breaking copyright laws and get them. Leave the internet alone. Right now if you post one of Micheal Jackson's songs you are facing 5 years. That is one more year than the doctor got for killing him.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the details, Dennis!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Dennis, for adding this content and you are right- it does concern the entire world.

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´m sure I don´t face that Dave …. since I ain´t a fan of him infact I never liked his music
and living nearly on the other side of the globe what can they do if I did nothing 
and so shuold it be the artist and there recordscompany´s are so busy making promotionvidios with the songs
free for every televisons and radiostations to use they even send free lp/singles to them 
to lobbying there music thrugh the channels to be play´d on the stations so whats the different if I do it …. !!!
we have a bunch of small radiostations here that have great succes by playing music with no copyrights
on them …. old music for old people …..........maybee but lot of younger people listen to them as well
becourse they want to suport the local station that ells wood be riped of by the fee they want for
playing music with copyrights on

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Am I to assume that it is the music industry and Hollywood are the two principal 'victims' that these laws are trying to protect? What other groups of people are losing revenue due to 'piracy' activity? Cripes, before Christmas I went into an HMV store, (a Canadian chain of CD, DVD, and Game sales) There wasn't hardly ANY music available!!! And when I read music reviews, often a snarky reviewer will say "the CD will be in stores on Jan 21, for those who still insist on buying those things…." In other words, I guess that music is typically purchased through download to a customers Ipod or similar device, rather than buying a disc. I just don't get it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

didn´t you forgot the MSN and other program destributors


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

in the old days when we had analoge music ( the real music ) we where allowed to 
make copys from LP´s to the taperecorder and use the copy in the car or in the house instead 
of the expencive and fragile LP 
but the piracy group or what ever its called made a very clever lobbyisme that the politicians 
cuold not find theere own tale and suddently we had a law against copying digital media´s 
from the poltians side it was only to be ment against copying EDB programs and games 
I admidt they where smart back then becourse the politians let the lobbyist group write every
single word in that law :-( so now we aint allowed to to copy a digital LP = CD for our own use only 
just becourse the politians didn´t knew what they where talking about back then 
and after that there where toooo affraid to tuch that law again :-(

sorry for rand but I realy think this a battle I want to join and go against the club in black suits

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm, Dennis, I may be a bit paranoid, but I'm under the impression that my windows 7 automatically sends a report of itself by registration number to MSN in case multple copies of my single edition are running. I'd never make a duplicate of my software…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I don´t know how it is with the windows 7 but I know of the hell every time we repair a computer
and it have to have a new harddisk …............. not allowed to use the windows the costummer already
had pay for so we have to call MSN here in DK and every time we ask for a reg. no they think
we are copying it we realy have hard time to convince them that we are only repairing with a new harddisk
on a computer we have sold to the costummer
this type of behave from company´s like MSN STINKS why is it they are convinced and judged you as
a thief before they have the slightest proofe of it 
sadly I ai´nt a long haired nerd when it comes to computer … if I was there wuold be another 
master program on mine instead of windows

Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I am emailing my representative and telling him to lick that pipa toad legislation


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've seen a lot of photos on this site today. Photos on the blogs about the progress of a new shop or restoring a tool; photos on the project pages showing furniture and jigs. I even saw a photo of a 400 lb man playing electric guitar with his shirt off.* But that frog is the greatest thing I've seen, bar none…*

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dont bother me Stumpy I am still staring at it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Toad in a wind tunnel. I like it.

Dennis, (allegedly) if you find the model no. of your DVD, search for 'DVD player region unlock codes' on the internet, and you will be able to unlock your dvd player to watch any DVD from anywhere around the world. (although you might invalidate the warranty).


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Renners- *I lived for a while in Eastern Europe. When you went into a DVD store, or any store that sold movies or video games, you would find racks full of counterfeit stuff. What region did they play in? ALL OF THEM!

Another interesting, and distasteful, thing was the fact that even in a grocery store DVD section, the porn was prominently displayed, and I don't mean the stuff with the "tasteful" covers…


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks . I usually delete tumblers , but I'll repost for you'uns Stumpy : )









!



!

The second greatest woodworking show since the invention of doughnuts . Incra free viewing .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am sure Congress will do what is best for us, U.S., just like they always do ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*if I was there would be another master program on mine instead of windows* Dennis, the easiest way around that is Apple ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you Renners  but not that easy if its the dvd player under the televison
then you have to open the player and play with some jumpers of a kind 
tis no problem on the computer there is software to tackle that 

but its more about the people who hasn´t a clue of what to do if they get a gift from a foreign region 
they are lost

its just like one of those hidden taxes that we all hate but still have to pay if you want the item :-(
here they just added exstra taxes on fat and succer ….. GRRRR

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that Mike


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I read this in the NY times this morning. I contacted my representatives yesterday. It looks like some progress was made at least. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/technology/web-protests-piracy-bill-and-2-key-senators-change-course.html?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha2

Sheila


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

SOPA is DEAD!!!!! The senators ran away from it like a mistress at a family reunion. PIPA may still be in play. So you see folks when Internet providers, sites, and WE THE PEOPLE exert enough pressure, FOOLISHNESS and government intervention can be stopped. Now if we could only have the same effect on getting the Keystone Pipeline project UP AND RUNNING!

Bob


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

We done good Bob! I also wanted to share this link from Wikipedia:

http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/SOPA/Blackoutpage

It isn't over yet. We need to keep standing up for ourselves. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the links Sheila 
now we just have to get the rest of the worlds parlements not to make any mistakes like this wuold have been

and you are right *it ain´t over yet*

Dennis


----------

